# Smilie Suggestion - HDGUI Icons.



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Now that DirecTV has gone HD with their Guide and are now using lots of icons. How about adding copies of these new HD Guide icons as smiles. 

I would request the same for all providers if they too have started to use icons.

They just need to separated in their own smilie section.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Drucifer said:


> Now that DirecTV has gone HD with their Guide and are now using lots of icons. How about adding copies of these new HD Guide icons as smiles.
> 
> I would request the same for all providers if they too have started to use icons.
> 
> They just need to separated in their own smilie section.


Believe it or not, DirecTV doesn't like us doing that. I asked them once about it and it has to do with a branding issue especially with the logo.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Chris Blount said:


> Believe it or not, DirecTV doesn't like us doing that. I asked them once about it and it has to do with a branding issue especially with the logo.


Well if DirecTV use the Icons in their User Guide as a visual reference. I will make 64x64 png files out them for my own use.


----------

